# Looking for a ride this weekend



## dallasdog (Jul 11, 2011)

If anyone needs another person, I am looking to go this weekend. I have all weekend to fish, tons of quality rods/reels (Tiagras, Saragosas, Jigging, popping, and conventional), cash for gas, and all the right tackle. All my fishing partners are out of town and have been working a lot. I work hard before, during, and after if anyone needs an extra person.


----------



## kwikool (Sep 22, 2009)

i need one for tommorow you still wanna go? if so text me 


michael

832 309 0432


----------

